# Please help. dog wont eat :(



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

hello i have a year and a half old pitbull and she suddenly stopped eating and im kinda worried. im pretty sure it is not parvo because she is up to date on her shots and i hear if they have parvo there gums are white and hers are pink. she barley eats and sometimes goes a day or 2 without eating. her stool is normal not runny or anything she still drinks water and is not vomiting. i dont know if she just is being picky or is stressed? last night i dropped a chickin nugget on the ground and she gobbled it up like she was starving ( which im sure she is) so i decided to make her satin balls in hopes that she would eat and help get her fat. she ate a small portion of it and then walked away ( i spent about $48 making it -___-) i really dont know what to do.. im almost positive she does not need to go to the vet after i saw her eat chicken nuggets last night, her stool is fine, she doesnt vomit and drinks. 
has anyone had to deal with this? its like she is toying with me so she can get junk food, which i never give her anyways. im totally lost on what i should do. i dont want to take her to the vet if i do not have to. my family and friends are saying shes fine and to "keep putting out food, if she doesnt want to eat then let her starve herself, if she s realllyyy hungry she will eat.." i feel like thats mean and im seriously on edge stressing out i love my dog


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

i wasn't to worried until she refused the satin balls.
i gave some to my other dog befor i tried giving it to her and he ate it up like it was the best thing he has ever eatin. i was sure she would go crazy over the satin balls even i think it smells good


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What are you feeding her? A healthy dog wont just stop eating IMO. I would take her to the vet.....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

How does she look, is she skinny?
what food do you feed her and how much food do you feed her in a day? Has she always been picky, do you switch foods often.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

yes sometimes my dad will bring home random foods.
i tell him not too and that its bad for the dogs so he stopped.
we have been on iams adult mini chunks for some time now.. 
as far as how she looks shes pretty skinny but she has been since we got her.
she was just starting to fatten up too...
and for how much we feed her i go according to the bag it says for her weight (about 50 pounds) too feed 2 and 1/4 cups
i guess it looks like im taking her to the vet.
my family and friends insist that i dont and that she is only playing me.
shes been a semi picky eater but never this bad.. normally if she doesnt eat her kibble i will throw boiled chicken or some non seasoned cooked hamburger meat in and she iwll eat it but now she wont even eat that..


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

oh yea and she isnt lazy which is confusing me.
i mean she sleeps most of the day anyways since shes young but when i let her out back with my other dog she goes crazy and plays.
my cousin brought my pits sister over yesterday and they played all day, which also leads me to belive she is not sick.. im just all around confused..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

how long has she been not eating? if she isnt lathargic and is atleast drinking I wouldnt rush to the vet. as long as she isnt extrmely thin or lathargic or acting weird IMO.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> how long has she been not eating? if she isnt lathargic and is atleast drinking I wouldnt rush to the vet. as long as she isnt extrmely thin or lathargic or acting weird IMO.


the past 3 days have been the worst.
she has eatin but not NEARLY as much as she should. like right now i handed her a little peice of cooked ham burger and she ate it.. 
i tried changing food bowls i tried adding food to her kibble. i tried making satin balls for her and she didnt give it a time of day.
im sooo confused and just stressing out..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I would put her on a better food. Iams is yucky food and I can't blame her for not eating it  Try a grain free diet like taste of the wild. Much more meat and protein in it and she will probably LOVE her food then. Also, is she spayed? How old is she? Just ruling out pyometra. One of the signs of the infection is loss of appetite.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html

http://tasteofthewildpetfood.com/


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

she has eaten a bit though? is she drinking? has the weather been hot where you are?


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

yea i know iams is pretty poor quality and im going to buy her better food as soon as she starts eating again, i dont want to waste another 30 bucks on good food  i understand her not eating iams but the satin balls she sould have loved i know 2 weeks ago when she was eating fine she would have wolfed it down


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pittylove77 said:


> yea i know iams is pretty poor quality and im going to buy her better food as soon as she starts eating again, i dont want to waste another 30 bucks on good food  i understand her not eating iams but the satin balls she sould have loved i know 2 weeks ago when she was eating fine she would have wolfed it down


Is she spayed though? One of the symptoms of pyometra is loss of appetite. Just want to rule that out.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if she is eating a bit I dont think its serious, still waiting on answers lol , drinking? been hot out?


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

yes she has been spayed.
i have another dog in heat...would that stop my spayed pitty from eating if another dog is in heat?
and yes she drinks, she barleeeeyyyy eats and i mean barley and no it hasnt been that hot out. about mid 70's


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I would put her on a better food. Iams is yucky food and I can't blame her for not eating it  Try a grain free diet like taste of the wild. Much more meat and protein in it and she will probably LOVE her food then. Also, is she spayed? How old is she? Just ruling out pyometra. One of the signs of the infection is loss of appetite.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html
> 
> Taste of the Wild : Home


Izzo wont touch any other food then the above mentioned / the duck and salmon really helps there coats too =]


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pittylove77 said:


> yes she has been spayed.
> i have another dog in heat...would that stop my spayed pitty from eating if another dog is in heat?
> and yes she drinks, she barleeeeyyyy eats and i mean barley and no it hasnt been that hot out. about mid 70's


Nah, it would affect a males appetite but not another female. I think a vet trip would be wise at this point


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I say take her to the vet it does not sound normal and I am not one to rush to the vet for things like this. I would have a blood panel done to check for anything going on that is causing her loss of appetite. Not eating can be the first symptom of many bad diseases and a clear sign your dog is not feeling well. If this was a case of simply being picky the stain balls should have been exciting food and since the dog did not want to eat this indicates something wrong. If the dog has always been kind of skinny my guess is there is something wrong that makes the dog not feel well. There a ton of things it could be and IMO all something that should be checked out by a vet. While Iams is not the best food it is not a crappy food and your dog should thrive just fine on it unless there are other medical issues going on. Again I am not one to rush to the vet but this is not just a case of a picky eater I think there is something that is making her feel ill. She might have energy to play but still not feel great.

A good example is I had a client who's dog was not eating well and skinny like your dog. The dog did not want to eat because the food was making her feel ill. She ended up having oxalate crystals in her urine and had to go on a special diet. Now I do not know if this is what your dog has but an example of having to be diagnosed by a vet. Had she just try to switch food it would not have helped. (she did try that too) The dog had to be put on a special diet to help prevent the crystals from forming.


----------



## blanoslap (Jun 4, 2011)

I am interested to find out how this goes. My 11mth female is going through the same thing. I've been through 3 flavors of TOTW and 3 other brands of food just trying to get her to eat. She has been to the vet and is otherwise healthy and active. He gave her a steroid shot and stomach calming tabs. I can get her to eat a little wet food at night but otherwise walks away from anything else, even treats sometimes. Weird thing is she will eat from my hand. And the even weirder thing is she's now producing milk, (not spayed and 4mths past her heat cycle). Regularly socialized but hasn't been around puppies.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

blanoslap said:


> I am interested to find out how this goes. My 11mth female is going through the same thing. I've been through 3 flavors of TOTW and 3 other brands of food just trying to get her to eat. She has been to the vet and is otherwise healthy and active. He gave her a steroid shot and stomach calming tabs. I can get her to eat a little wet food at night but otherwise walks away from anything else, even treats sometimes. Weird thing is she will eat from my hand. And the even weirder thing is she's now producing milk, (not spayed and 4mths past her heat cycle). Regularly socialized but hasn't been around puppies.


She probably had a silent heat and is having a false pregnancy. She is only 11 months though so has she even had one heat yet? Also is there a reason why you haven't spayed her? Pyometra is nothing to play around with and if she isn't a show dog there is really no reason to keep her intact.


----------



## blanoslap (Jun 4, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> She probably had a silent heat and is having a false pregnancy. She is only 11 months though so has she even had one heat yet? Also is there a reason why you haven't spayed her? Pyometra is nothing to play around with and if she isn't a show dog there is really no reason to keep her intact.


she had a first heat cycle at the start of February, started unexpectedly on the sunday night of the week she was due to go in to be spayed. she had 3 full weeks of discharge. Seems a bit late for a false pregnancy now and the only symptom of it is the milk. She'll be spayed soon. She was abandoned at 6mths before i took her in. She had a month or two to recover from some bad mange and big vet bills to get her up to date and healthy, and ran out of time to have her spayed before her first cycle happened.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

blanoslap said:


> she had a first heat cycle at the start of February, started unexpectedly on the sunday night of the week she was due to go in to be spayed. she had 3 full weeks of discharge. Seems a bit late for a false pregnancy now and the only symptom of it is the milk. She'll be spayed soon. She was abandoned at 6mths before i took her in. She had a month or two to recover from some bad mange and big vet bills to get her up to date and healthy, and ran out of time to have her spayed before her first cycle happened.


Ah, okay. Got it  yes, I heard its usually about 50 days after a cycle they can show signs of false pregnancy. But if she is producing milk then it could be one.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

:UPDATE:

i took my dog for a run today and then we took an hour nap.
after we woke up i decided to try and whip her up a little somthing to eat so i wet 1/4cup of iams dog food, threw in a little piece of boiled chicken, oats, wheat germ, veg oil and a pinch of garlic powder (not salt) and she ate it.
Several hours later i took her for another run, then gave her 2 Golf ball sized satin balls in with half a Half cup of iams food, A good amount of boiled chicken, oats, wheat germ, ect. and she ate that as well. this is the most she has eaten in the past 4 days or so of trouble. it's not a whole lot of food but its better than nothing. she probably could have eaten more but i didnt want to push it. 

I figured this was better then what she has been eating. Hopefully tomorrow she continues to eat and possible eat a little more. i still don't know what was wrong with her but all i know is she is better ( or at least i hope) and that's all i care about  she loves to eat grass so i'm thinking maybe she ate some weeds that upset her stomach. I will keep you all posted on her progress tomorrow and let you know how she is doing :roll:


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

: Double Update : ahaha 
she ate for a third time. so in all she ate 2 scoops of dog food ( the bag says in all to eat 2 and 1/4) but she also and chicken and 4 golf ball sized satin balls in all today so she did very well :roll:

i just hope this continues!


----------



## blanoslap (Jun 4, 2011)

pittylove77 said:


> : Double Update : ahaha
> she ate for a third time. so in all she ate 2 scoops of dog food ( the bag says in all to eat 2 and 1/4) but she also and chicken and 4 golf ball sized satin balls in all today so she did very well :roll:
> 
> i just hope this continues!


Is she still eating? i can't get mine to eat more than once a day and even then it's not the amount she should be eating. She only eats a little and not enthusiastically. She gets walked and played with every night. When she doesn't eat all day she will vomit the bile in the afternoon.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

blanoslap said:


> Is she still eating? i can't get mine to eat more than once a day and even then it's not the amount she should be eating. She only eats a little and not enthusiastically. She gets walked and played with every night. When she doesn't eat all day she will vomit the bile in the afternoon.


Did you get her checked by the vet yet? She had a heat and is producing milk could be a false pregnancy even though you think its not.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

blanoslap said:


> Is she still eating? i can't get mine to eat more than once a day and even then it's not the amount she should be eating. She only eats a little and not enthusiastically. She gets walked and played with every night. When she doesn't eat all day she will vomit the bile in the afternoon.


yea shes eating really well actually.

i feed her one "satin ball" patty with an added golf ball sized satin ball, with sliced up boiled chicken breast in the morning and then again in later afternoon and shes already gained 4 to 5 pounds. if your still cant get your dog to eat then a vet visit would be wise. i was actually going to take my dog in but she started eating the day i had an appointment thank god.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

glad she seems better now!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good to hear she is eating! YAY


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks guys! 
yea she had me stressing really bad for a while -__-


----------



## blanoslap (Jun 4, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Did you get her checked by the vet yet? She had a heat and is producing milk could be a false pregnancy even though you think its not.


yeah, she's been to the vet. He didn't find anything wrong and she's not thin yet. I can get her to eat just not the way she should be. It could be a false pregnancy i'm not ruling that out. It just seems odd for the timing.


----------

